
EduClan – Cloud LMS Builder and SAAS Provider - w3clan
https://educlan.com
======
w3clan
Hi,

I am the founder of EduClan. I am looking for Feedback on my newly upgraded
SAAS.

EduClan offers cloud based e-learning LMS for your Schools, College, Private
Institute or Single or Group based Author to launch their own E-Learning LMS
portal in 3 clicks without worrying about Hosting or Technical aspects.

Let us know, what do you think?

Thanks

